
Gneiss – A spreadsheet programming tool - spion
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~shihpinc/gneiss.html
======
ericHosick
This is cool because one of the most difficult things to do in these types of
systems is represent context of a program at any given time: especially when
most programs maintain their context using the stack (plus quite a few other
abstractions depending on the programming methodology).

Using a spreadsheet as your "context" is one way to solve this problem.

------
jagtesh
Is there a link where I can download this from?

------
eob
I got to see Kerry present this work at UIST last year and it was very cool.
The spreadsheet provides a great visual way to interact with both the API
you're pulling data from and the web app you're ultimately providing it to.
With a bit of hierarchical spreadsheet support (take a look at Eirik Bakke's
work from CSAIL), this could easily replace all API documentation with
examples you can play with instead of protocol descriptions.

------
huangwei_chang
Will it be open-sourced?

------
KC8ZKF
I was hoping this was a programming language to help do spreadsheets, not the
other way around.

What would such a language look like? R? Pandas?

~~~
robzyb
I'm glad you asked ;)

[https://github.com/robzyb/velis-
gplv3/blob/master/velis/veli...](https://github.com/robzyb/velis-
gplv3/blob/master/velis/velis.py#L101)

